# Yohimbine dosing



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Iv started using Yohimbine HCL prior to my fasted cardio in the mornings. Iv been using 10mg doses but have read that 20mg is optimum. I do cardio on waking and then resistance training at 17:30, would it be better to dose 20mg prior to my cardio or split it so that i take 10mg prior to each work out? I know combining caffeine with it will enhance results so if its suggested to split it i could dose 200mg caffeine with each so that i increase the effects? Or would i just be best using 20mg yohimbine & 200mg caffeine prior to my fasted cardio?

:thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://forums.lylemcdonald.com/showthread.php?t=4076


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for that matey! So using the 0.2mg / kg BW i would need just over 16mg of Yohimbine, so using 20mg is slightly over but with 10mg tabs that wont be possible. I will up the Yohimbine to 20mg as of tomorrow prior to my fasted cardio, then add in caffein after a couple of days (sensitive to stims!)


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Reading the article a bit more someone questions about using BCAA during their fasted cardio deminishing the effectiveness of the Yohimbine, any ideas on this?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> Reading the article a bit more someone questions about using BCAA during their fasted cardio deminishing the effectiveness of the Yohimbine, any ideas on this?


BCAA raises insulin. Even small rises in insulin above basal levels can inhibit fat burning in stubborn fat.

Don't worry about catabolism, not an issue provided your diet is sorted.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Cheers for that, diet is pretty much spot on, this cutting malarky is so much more detailed than iv ever done before!! I take my Yohimbine 40mins before i do CV, then have my oats & protein about 40 mins after i finish CV, i take it this is ok?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Not really.

The half life of YH is 2hours, and any ingestion of CHO diminishes YH effectiveness to zero.

So when you take in your oats, you are switching the YH off so to speak.

Edit*** yes, should be ok, I didn't see you were taking YH 40mins before lol that'll teach me to read the whole post!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

just out of curiosity // ultimate nutrition has a liquid yohimbe (droplets under tongue) hows its strength and quality? any one used it??


----------

